# Fake beards



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

ummmm....well it would be time consuming but you can get spirit gum or liquid latex and stick the hair (your own hair) on in small portions working from back to front.

make sure the spirit gum or latex is tacky before you stick the hair on.


----------



## Cptk41 (Mar 24, 2021)

the dogman said:


> ummmm....well it would be time consuming but you can get spirit gum or liquid latex and stick the hair (your own hair) on in small portions working from back to front.
> 
> make sure the spirit gum or latex is tacky before you stick the hair on.


Can you reuse the beard if taken off gently using spirit gum?


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Cptk41 said:


> Can you reuse the beard if taken off gently using spirit gum?


I doubt it. Spirit gum doesn't make a thick enough, single layer that can be peeled away. 
Garland Beauty has some decent fake beards that can be stuck on with spirit gum or pros-aide, and I'm sure there's more sellers with better quality fake beards out there now.


----------

